# Chris Herting's own Yeti FRO



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

For those of you who like Yetis, here's a nice little treat. When Chris Herting joined Parker at Yeti, he became one of the head welders responsible for the SoCal race machines we all revered so much. In the beginning, he rode bikes of his own design, called American Iron. Parker hassled him for months about riding a Yeti, so he finally welded up a FRO for himself. Herting is a bit taller than your average rider, so he made himself a custom frame, with a longer seattube and headtube. Fortunately for me, Herting and I are pretty close to the same size.

So here it is, his personal FRO. As you can see, it has double triangle gussets for added strength, a 1" headtube with a Yeti bend fork (Campy drops), and some other sweet details that he preferred. I acquired it as a frame and fork, and built the rest to make it period correct for approximately 1988-1989. We both also prefer these 184mm Bullseye cranks. Check out the serial number too.

Herting and I have been chatting about the bike, and he seems genuinely pleased to see that it's been found (via 3rd or even 4th party) and restored. He's looking for some BITD race pics to scan for me. If he finds them, I'll post them up here too. He's truly a quality guy, and still making bikes at 3D Racing, if anyone wants to see his modern stuff.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:

that's a rad rake on the fork.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

good eye there colker.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

It's great (and lucky) that you found that bike. What a piece of history!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

BOTM for the VRC as far as I'm concerned. :thumbsup:


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

It's dirty now. I rode it in the hills behind the old Agoura factory this morning. A bit of a homecoming, you could say. Great bike.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool bike, GK.

Fork blades in second pic almost look like a fatter than normal diameter?? Maybe it's just my eyes.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

Your C-vision is a tad off. The legs are the same diameter as my other Accutrax forks.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool cool cool! Let's see some dirty pics


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

those Yeti FROs look like the very essence of VRC to me. Thanks for posting pics. Terrific example not only of the FRO but of the whole genre.
D


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Game on! Good stuff GK.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Fantastic! What a find!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Awsome find. Thats a great addition to your collection.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

A ride in Agoura today


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

so, how do the dimensions on that compare to the normal largest size FRO?


----------



## Straightbarjay (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't see a serial number!!!!!!


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

Thought I'd update this thread. The FRO now has a proper seatpost and Yeti issue Cook stem.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet! Looks better than the Tioga stem. Does it still fit you? Looks like the bar position is noticeably different.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Sweet! Looks better than the Tioga stem. Does it still fit you? Looks like the bar position is noticeably different.


It's a bit more upright but still fits and handles well.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice. 

That stem makes the bike.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

So awesome. Agree, the stem makes it.

I would have routed the cables inside like they did it BITD, but whatever.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

I started out with the front der cable inside, but on these tall frames the loop of housing is so long it can actually contact the rear tire. I've never had a problem with it snagging on any passing brush this way.


----------

